# Probleme mit ELF (?)



## lustiger piet (8. Februar 2005)

Tach liebe Gemeinde.

Nach einem kleinen Dist-Upgrade ( Debian 3.1 ) tat der Rootie leider nicht mehr das, was er sollte. Man bekommt das Gefühl, dass er keine ELF Formate mehr ausführt ( bin Linux-Amateur, berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege ), denn ständig haut er einem Fehlermeldungen wie diese raus:
-------
_ldconfig: /usr/lib/libasn1.so.6.0.2 is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start._
-------

Bei einem apt-get dist-upgrade kommt dann das hier bei raus:
-------
_Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
Setting up hwtools (0.8-5) ...
dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
dpkg: error processing hwtools (--configure):
subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Setting up libapache2-mod-perl2 (1.999.20-1) ...
dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-perl2 (--configure):
subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Setting up libasn1-6-heimdal (0.6.3-7) ...
dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
dpkg: error processing libasn1-6-heimdal (--configure):
subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libkrb5-17-heimdal:
libkrb5-17-heimdal depends on libasn1-6-heimdal (>= 0.6.3); however:
Package libasn1-6-heimdal is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing libkrb5-17-heimdal (--configure):
dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libgssapi1-heimdal:
libgssapi1-heimdal depends on libasn1-6-heimdal (>= 0.6.3); however:
Package libasn1-6-heimdal is not configured yet.
libgssapi1-heimdal depends on libkrb5-17-heimdal (>= 0.6.3); however:
Package libkrb5-17-heimdal is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing libgssapi1-heimdal (--configure):
dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Setting up libmysqlclient12 (4.0.23-4) ...
dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
dpkg: error processing libmysqlclient12 (--configure):
subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
Setting up module-init-tools (3.2-pre1-2) ...
dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error
dpkg: error processing module-init-tools (--configure):
subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-client:
mysql-client depends on libmysqlclient12 (>= 4.0.23-4); however:
Package libmysqlclient12 is not configured yet.
mysql-client depends on libmysqlclient12; however:
Package libmysqlclient12 is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing mysql-client (--configure):
dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
mysql-server depends on mysql-client (>= 4.0.23-4); however:
Package mysql-client is not configured yet.
mysql-server depends on libmysqlclient12; however:
Package libmysqlclient12 is not configured yet.
dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
hwtools
libapache2-mod-perl2
libasn1-6-heimdal
libkrb5-17-heimdal
libgssapi1-heimdal
libmysqlclient12
module-init-tools
mysql-client
mysql-server
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)_
--------

wobei die dependency Probleme m.E. nach Folgefehler aus der ersten Zeile sind:
dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format error

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, diese ELF Unterstützung wieder hinzubiegen?
Den dpkg kann man ja nu leider nicht benutzen ( arbeitet der auch mit ELF? ), auch man andere Kommandos ( wie z.B. "man" funktionieren nicht )
---------
_bash: /usr/bin/man: cannot execute binary file_
---------

Wär echt nett, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Piet


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass irgendwie der Kernel komische Sachen macht, soll heissen keine ELF-Unterstuetzung hat.
Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass Du wahrscheinlich nichtmal einen neuen Kernel kompilieren kannst wenn Du keine ELF-Binaries ausfuehren kannst.
Probier mal ob make und gcc funktionieren.


----------



## lustiger piet (8. Februar 2005)

Danke.
make und gcc .

Also Kernel neu kompilieren angesagt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Eventuell.
Da muss Dein Problem nicht zwingend liegen, aber es ist 'ne Moeglichkeit.
Ist mir spontan eingefallen, hab kurz nachgesehen, und es gibt 'ne Option dafuer. Die sollte zwar standardmaessig an sein, aber man kann sie ja auch deaktivieren.


----------



## lustiger piet (8. Februar 2005)

Ist ne Möglichkeit, nur es würde mich wundern, warum ein flitschiges dist-upgrade in meinem kernel rumspielen sollte? vor dem upgrade hat alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Trotzdem vielen Dank, ich probier des mal aus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Mich wuerde es ehrlich gesagt auch wundern, aber man sollte nichts ausschliessen bevor man es ueberprueft hat. 
Ich find im Moment leider keine Moeglichkeit zu checken welche Formate unterstuetzt werden, aber ich schau mal noch weiter.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gary Schotter (9. Februar 2005)

das hört sich eher unwahrscheinlich an: ELF ist das aktuelle binary Format für ausführbare Dateien unter Linux, wäre das nicht untersützt, könntest du wahrscheinlich gar nix mit Linux machen. Am ehesten scheint es ein einzelnes Problem zu sein mit der ganz oben angeg. Datei. Allerdings ist auch das etwas komisch, denn ein Debian-System (oder ein "Abkömmling" davon) arbeitet ja mit dem magisch sicheren apt-Paketverwalter. Evtl. hast du bei einer Zwischenfrage während dem Update einmal zu viel das Ersetzen einer Bibliothek erwzungen, was dann die Abhängigkeiten durcheinander gebracht hat? Der Name der Bibliothek hat wohl irgendwas mit ASN.1 zu tun (da gab's mit dem IE unter Windows kürzlich mal Trouble), was AFAIK für die korrekte Namensauflösung (im Webbrowser oder so ähnlich) zuständig ist.


----------

